# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Урок литературы. Фильм. 1968

## Lampada

_"Oднaжды нe любящий cвoю paбoтy yчитeль литepaтypы peшaeт бoльшe нe вpaть. Oн yxoдит из шкoлы, ccopитcя co cвoeй знaкoмoй Лeнoй, c нeвecтoй Hинoй, кoтopyю любит, нo пpoдoлжaeт гoвopить тoлькo чиcтyю пpaвдy и yжe втягивaeтcя в нoвyю жизнь..."_
Сценарий фильма написан по рассказу Виктории Токаревой "День без вранья".   ttp://aldebaran.ru/rproz/tokar/tokar10/ 
1/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g_5svwE5bs
2/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3yALiBBn-w
3/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isyLrNO647U _" - Это вы?
- Нет, это не я."_ 
4/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3hoHXs_h3o
5/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nigv46SNXFI
6/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpnLiHDoV60
7/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArjKORvnv20
8/8   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT47OLVZmhI

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Отличный фильм! Я посмотрел первую часть - супер! Спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

> Отличный фильм! Я посмотрел первую часть - супер! Спасибо!

 Помнишь  Liar Liar?  Интересно, тут простое совпадение или они украли идею у Токаревой?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Отличный фильм! Я посмотрел первую часть - супер! Спасибо!   Помнишь  Liar Liar?  Интересно, тут простое совпадение или они украли идею у Токаревой?

 Случайнами такие совпадения не бывают. Может быть "украли" громко сказано, но насчет творческих произведений есть такая пословица: "талант одолжает, гений крадет."   ::

----------


## Оля

> Случайными такие совпадения не бывают. Может быть*,* "украли" громко сказано, но насчет творческих произведений есть такая пословица: "талант одалживает, гений крадет."

----------

